# Reifenbreite Element 70



## Arm Lancestrong (2. November 2006)

Bei welcher Reifenbreite ist beim Hinbterbau des Element Bj 2004 Schluß?
Ich war eben schon mit der Messlehre am messen. Ich denke mal irgendwann wir der Reifen als 1. am Umwerfer schraben.
Im Moment sind ja die Diesel in 2,5 billig zu haben Eigentlich wollte ich nur 2,3 Gravitys haben, aber wenn die fetten Dinger auch passen?


----------



## wilson (3. November 2006)

Hallo. Dein Nick kenn ich doch.... 

Ich frag mich, wass ein 2.5er Reifen an einem CC-Fully soll. Eher schon 2.3. 

Gruss Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arm Lancestrong (3. November 2006)

wilson schrieb:


> Hallo. Dein Nick kenn ich doch....
> 
> Ich frag mich, wass ein 2.5er Reifen an einem CC-Fully soll. Eher schon 2.3.
> 
> Gruss Tom



Ich weis, Du hast ja recht. Ich dachte ja nur wegen des Angebotes. 
Ich bin diesen Sommer mit 2,0 er über die Alpen und habe echt ne breitere Pelle vermisst, hatte prompt 2 Durchschläge trotz 3,5-4 bar.

Ich wechselte gerade in RR Forum lese einen Beitrag über das "coming out alter Männer" und siehe da, er ist von Dir. Echt lustig.
Ich zupfe die Haare selbst aus, das erspart mir die Frage der Friseuse.

Grüße Bernd


----------



## wilson (3. November 2006)

Arm Lancestrong schrieb:


> Ich weis, Du hast ja recht. Ich dachte ja nur wegen des Angebotes.
> Ich bin diesen Sommer mit 2,0 er über die Alpen und habe echt ne breitere Pelle vermisst, hatte prompt 2 Durchschläge trotz 3,5-4 bar.
> 
> Ich wechselte gerade in RR Forum lese einen Beitrag über das "coming out alter Männer" und siehe da, er ist von Dir. Echt lustig.
> ...



War mir heute morgen schon langweilig  .

Ich habe auf all meinen Bikes die Nobby Nics mit 2.25 Zoll drauf und fahre gut damit. Obwohl ich mir auch schon überlegt habe, beim Slayer vorne 2.4 zu montieren. Ist dann halt sofort schwerer und zwar dort, wo es am meisten ausmacht.


----------



## Catsoft (3. November 2006)

Arm Lancestrong schrieb:


> Ich bin diesen Sommer mit 2,0 er über die Alpen und habe echt ne breitere Pelle vermisst, hatte prompt 2 Durchschläge trotz 3,5-4 bar.



Und wo ist das Problem? Latex rein und gut 

Ich empfehle die NN in 2,25. Passen auch gut durch die Gabel und den Hinterbau. Das ist aber bei den meisten Gabel schon die zugelassene Maxgröße.

Und breitere Pellen fahren sich auf den meist eingesetzten schmalen Felgen nicht gut...


----------



## Der Toni (3. November 2006)

Die angegebene Reifenbreite der Hersteller sagt oft nichts über die wirkliche Breite der Reifen aus. Die Michelin MUD 2.0 an meinem Element fallen fast genau so breit aus, wie die 2,25er Big Jim. Der Big Jim hat noch ordentlich Platz im Hinterbau des Elements.


----------



## Arm Lancestrong (3. November 2006)

So, ich habe jetzt doch 2 Gravity Pro Tection geordert. 2,5er sind wohl doch etwas daneben auf 'nem Element.


----------

